# Anyone doing Atkins? Ongoing post for Atkins



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to join with anyone doing Atkins or any other extremely low carb eating plan.

I started a low carb plan on my own in May and lost 16 pounds, but when I went off induction and started adding in a few carbs..I gainied it all back.

So last Oct 2 I bought the Atkins book, and read it Saturday and Sunday and then I started doing it RIGHT.

I had been quite misiniformed and now I know what I was doing wrong.

I have again lost 9 pounds, well on my way back to the 16 pounds down...that I was to this Summer..and have about 100 pounds in total to lose with my starting weight a few months ago at 234...today 225.

I would really love to be in contact with other people that are doing Atkins, sharing ideas, problems, etc...so please lets keep this thread going if there is anyone willing to share with me..Brenda:help:


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I'm not doing Atkins, but I'm eating low carb. I've been off and on low carb for the past 4yrs, but have had 2 babies durring that time, and I struggle with eating disorder, and I tend to have blood sugar problems when I eat grains.

I've found that I don't binge when I eat low-carb. The higher fat content leaves me fuller longer, and I don't have the mindless cravings.
I do tend to get into the woe is me, I can't eat anything yummy, then I slide back into unhealthy eating, start getting sick, binging, ect.


I'm at 185lbs and I'm 5' 2" so I have quite a bit to loose to get to a healthy weight. According to BMI I should be at least 135. 

I'm trying to stay between 20-30carbs. Most days it's pretty easy. I need to do the grocery shopping. I find that it helps to get high flavor foods making it easier to kill the cravings.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I've been eating low carb for over 3 yrs. I'm doing an older version of Atkins (without rungs). I initially lost 80lbs in a out 2 yrs (maybe a little less), then there was a change in my meds and I regained 30 without any change in my eating habits. I went off my meds a couple of months ago and have lost a tiny bit. I hope to keep up that trend.

While I am still quite overweight, my main concern is keeping my blood sugars in control. Since low carbing, not only is my sugar under control but my blood pressure has gone down and my cholestrol has gone from good to excellent.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Elffriend said:


> Since low carbing, not only is my sugar under control but my blood pressure has gone down and my cholestrol has gone from good to excellent.


The blood pressure and cholesterol is awesome. Both my mom's and Aunts both regulated and went to great after being on a lc diet. It kind of laughs at conventional diet wisdom saying that the foods that you tend to eat on lc causes hight blood pressure, and cholesterol. 




He're a really neat blog I found a while back. 
http://blog.yourlighterside.com/


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

I have the Atkins first book. In it is a statement about appetite depressants "now you can throw away your AMPHETAMINES" Yikes! that was the only diet pill (s) we had.

Also, I get email messages weekly from Atkins. One said 
Rule # Eat your vegetables
Ruls #2 Fruit is not a vegetable.

Just a few chuckles.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been on somewhat of a atkins diet. I have lost 20 lbs in just a few weeks, but have leveled off. I say that I am on somewhat of a atkins diet, because I am only keeping track of my carbs in my head. I know I should try and keep better records. Snacks seem to be my hardest part for me about the diet. No more crackers and cheese. One of my favorite snacks though is to take some thin sliced ham, and put several slices of pepporoni in it. Then put a sliver of tomatoe, and red pepper. then add a third of a sting cheese, roll it up and back in the oven for 15 minutes or so. I usualy make a few at a time. Any other thoughts on good snacks would be great.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

thestartupman, In the link I posted earlier, the lady has a recipe for a flax seed cracker. I have not tried them, but they look yummy and super low in carbs because of how much fiber the flax seed has


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

thestartupman said:


> Any other thoughts on good snacks would be great.


I know quite a few low carbers who swear by hard boiled eggs/deviled eggs as their "go to" snack, but I just can not stand hard boiled eggs. 

I eat cheese, nuts and pickles fairly frequently. There are so many varieties of cheese it's easy to not get bored. I sometimes buy bran crackers which are very high in fiber. Those are good with cheese spread, tuna salad or chicken salad on top. If you are careful about the deli meat you buy, various meat "roll ups" are quite good. I like to take slices of roast beef, spread thinly with horseradish sauce, top with a slice of swiss cheese and roll it up. Sliced turkey with a thin layer of pesto or roasted red pepper is also really good.

I wonder if we could get a low carb recipes thread going on the cooking board?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Rule #1 - Integrate neanderthal diet into Atkins. Avoid nitrates, etc.... chemically modified foods cannot be good. http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=neanderthal+diet+&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701

Rule #2 - Inspect your pee. Pee on the stick and see if you are actually in ketosis. 

Rule #3 - Take your supplements - You do not want to wake up at 3 am with cramps or have to see a Dr because you did not take in enough fiber. Full dose of vitamins, psyllium, magnesium etc.... all outlined in the Atkins book.

Rule #4 - Even a cough drop can ruin days of progress. Mutually exclusive. 

Rule #5 - Diet is not enough to lose substantial amounts of fat. I used 42 minutes on the treadmill at fat burning levels. About 135 HR. Going into aerobics will shorten your time but you will lose less.

Rule #6 - Only binge on fatty foods until you are in ketosis. Eating bacon 3 times a day is unhealthy... period. Move to lean steaks, salads, favorite foods without the carbs.

Rule #7 - Be sure to tell your Dr. if you are seeing them that you are in ketosis. 

Rule #8 - If your portions are not shrinking, you are cheating.

Rule #9 - Alcohol - If you drink during Atkins, you will burn off the alcohol first. So every drink slows you down. If you cannot sleep get on the treadmill and lift some free weights.

I tried 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. I tried 2 weeks <20 carbs. I tried everything..... Get on it, stay on it, DON'T CHEAT and EXERCISE. 42 pounds in 3 months. Still gone. Got it from stopping smoking and had a sit down job where they constantly had donuts, cookies, etc... 
I am below 200, 6 ' and have a 34 inch waist. I hope to be near 185 in the next 6 months. Entering Atkins again in the near future when the carbs are gone form the cabinets. Just my opinion.
Mike


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Appreciate the comments, thanks. I just finished the first 2 weeks of induction on Atkins using the NEW Atkins book. Had lost piddling with low carb without good instruction but gained it all back before I had the book and knew what I was doing wrong. Now I know.
I have found a few really great sites that are helping me.
first is this journaling site..I used to use fitday.com but this one is so much better and has an atkins forum on it
www.fatsecret.com you can set it up to count net carbs too
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/dessert_recipes.html
this second lik is for a really great low carb recipe cookbook site..wonderful ideas on there.
I also use the atkins site www.atkins.com to keep track of other atkins friends and get new recipes and ideas..post my carbs on there daily as well.

I have had a lot of problems with my vision from high blood sugar, even double vision, but today it was pretty good..I've gotten my BS down some but not to where I'd like it..down 10 pounds..staying under 20 net carbs and making sure to get a lot of the foundation vegetables..enjoying skillet pizza and chip free taco salad this week and it helped a lot to have some really delicious food to eat....Brenda


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this, but "I'm interested in hearing more about counting carbs".

The reason is this ~ I've been a vegetarian most of my life. I've always claimed to eat a healthy diet of whole grains, fresh veggies, fruit, etc. It's true, yet I've gained 5-6 pounds per year for the last 12 years. I'm going to be 53 next month, and I'm determined to make whatever changes necessary to halt the weight gain, and take off 60 pounds. I don't care how long it takes, I'm tired of feeling so crappy.

So, it's obvious I need to look at my carbs. I'm willing to cut out bread, rice, pasta and sugar if it will really help. I am not willing to eat meat. I will eat eggs, cheese, and some fish. I will start to walk as exercise. 

Thanks for this thread. I think I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Daisy, add potatoes to the list of things you're willing to cut and you'll be off to a good start. 

A program like Atkins is fairly strict with what you can eat for the first couple of weeks, but there are other low carb programs out there. I would recommend going here:
http://www.lowcarb.ca/atkins-diet-and-low-carb-plans/

They list several different low carb plans so you can see which might be the best fit for you. The support forums on that site are also pretty good. If you go to an Atkins only site sometimes people on the support forums only want to hear from low-carbers who are doing a specific version of Atkins. That is not true for the above site.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Elffriend, I'll check it out. I went to the library today and came home with an Atkins book. I surfed around and found a lot of info on vegetarians and low carb eating, too.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

If you buy the new Atkins book (available everywhere) you will see that they have not only vegetarian and vegan plans for atkins and explain it very very much in depth in the NEW book. The New Atkins for a New You. Also information is available at www.atkins.com but the book will help you so much if you are thinking of losing weight as a vegetarian or vegan.

I was surprised at how much information was available for people with special restrictions on what they can eat.

I am totally sold on low carb or nearly no carb diets. Another diet that might work for you is the caveman diet, but they do generally eat meat, it is very much like atkins...only slightly less restrictive


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

also a good journaling site to check out is this one
www.fatsecret.com
then when you sign in go to the tool box and set up the food journal to count your net carbs, that way you can make sure how many net carbs (carbs minus fiber, sugar alcohol and glylcerine)...Atkins counts net carbs.

To start losing the weight you are very restrictive the first 2 weeks, and then you can add back in a few things the 3rd week and when you are at your weight loss goal it tells you how to add back in your whole grains and other starchy foods a little at a time until you are at your maximum carb intake..then you will be able to eat confidently on your plan without gaining weight agian..but always, even when you reach your goal, continue to post every single thing you eat on your food journal, that way you know how many fats, carbs and proteins you are eating, so if you do gain you can see why


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been eating low carb off and on since March 2003. If I stick with it I feel good, have more energy and lose/keep my weight down. I consider myself a carb addict. I love potatoes, pasta, corn, bread, sugar, all the stuff I don't need to be eating. 

I'm not diabetic but it runs in my family, my oldest brother died as a result. My grandad and aunt lost both their legs and I don't want to go down that road. I have issues with my blood sugar going too low and eating low carb keeps it under control. 

I'm back on track now and trying to lose the 15+ lbs I've gained the last few months and would like to lose an additional 20 more. As long as I don't cheat, I don't have the cravings and I can stay on track.

Good Luck to all of you!!!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Arkansas, that is great that you are working at taking care of yourself.. I really do like the atkins plan, as long as i don't eat too many carbs i do good and have my cravings under control..the sugar free items do play a little havoc with me if i eat them so I have to be careful of them, only a little bit and then make sure i'm careful of cravings.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Doing the Happy Dance! I've spent the last 3-4 days paying very close attention to the amount of carbs I've eaten. By no means will I say I'm working the Atkin's plan, but I've been careful. I've had one slice of pizza, one whole wheat english muffin, one piece of fruit each day; no potatoes, pasta or rice. I've walked 4 days in a row, and I just weighed myself ~ down 3 pounds! I'm going to set a mini-goal, I'd like to lose ten pounds by my birthday, in mid-November.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

ifyou have access to the film FATHEAD (avail from libraries)..or the book Good Calorie Bad Calorie by Gary Taubes..I suggest reading them..they will give you a ton of information that will make you smile ..reading it..on how stupidly we have been taught about nutrition since the 1950's and 60's


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Quick clarification! I reread my post and it looks like I'm eating pizza daily, but it was ONE small slice and ONE english muffin, total, over the past few days.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i think I understood that..each one of us handles different foods differently..I'm making a skillet pizza that has no crust..so I can eat as much as I want to satisfy my hunger without the extra carbs..it is delicious. I just brown the meat and vegetables and I use a few slices of tomato rather than the sauce as it has fewer carbs, and then put on the cheese and let it melt a little before spooning it out on a plate and eating it with a fork..I use either italian or herbs de provence to season it...yummo...also make a mean taco salad with no chips that is atkins friendly.. lately i've also been eating a muffin in a minute (made with flax seed meal rather than flour) and a little splenda sweetened whipped cream on top..yummo..down 12 pouds in 3 weeks today


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I did think you meant a slice of pizza and an english muffin per day. But I've never done low-carb and that does sound low to me. LOL


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been making some wonderful flax meal muffis that are very low carb, but I also went on netrition.com and got an order today of LIQUID splenda which has fewer carbs than the granulated kind, i used it today, way easier than messing with the floaty granules of the other..one drop is all you need..so nice to use..also got some almond flour to try in some recipes.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm not doing too good. I've been so sick with this head/chest cold, and craving comfort foods. I'm hoping that Monday, November 1st, I can start again at 100% with a weightloss and exercise program. Right now it's all I can do to take care of the critters and drag my butt to work.....


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never read or done Atkins but I've been low carb for quite awhile. I'm down 30 lbs from my heaviest and am at a liveable weight but would like to go down 10 more. For me it seems that the most important thing is to get alot of protein in the AM. If I'm going to eat carbs I try to do it later in the day. I have an advantage over most people because it doesn't really bother me to eat practically the same thing day in and day out. Mostly I eat meat, cheese, eggs, nuts and vegetables. When I used to eat carbs I was hungry all the time and eating this way I don't feel like that so its worth it.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds like you are writing my diary.

I haven't lost 30 pounds yet..only 15..but i lost a lot of weight before the other way and gained it back..and now that I'm eating low carb i feel good about my body and my food.

I also eat mostly meat, eggs, cheese and vegetables, adding in a few nuts lately, but just a few right now..i'm going really slow..i have so much to lose.


----------



## Mary in MO (Oct 8, 2004)

Are folks still doing the low carb? I'm a week in to it now. Not strictly Atkins but keeping the carbs below 50 and averaging around 30-40 per day. 

I tried to make a fake cheesecake yesterday with Splenda and it was icky as all get out. I was jonesing for one. I am toying with making one w/o any sugar...wonder if it would work. Cream cheese, sour cream and eggs.

Love to hear if others are doing it.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I've been low carbing for years. The splenda made cheesecake will taste much better after you're been completely off sugar for several weeks.


----------



## Mary in MO (Oct 8, 2004)

It did taste better when I re-did it. I made a pumpkin one that was pretty darn good. DH still didn't care for it, but I'm making a real deal one for him tomorrow night. Still doing well on the diet. Fiddled around and had a few days up above 60g. But, no wheat products or corn or beans...it was all with cheese and fruit. Been back down below 20 (today was 8) for a week.

It's getting pretty good. My joint swelling has gone away. I feel more alive and look more alive. The weight is coming off and I can't complain about any of it. And, you'd think it cost more, but I'm actually spending less at the store. I discovered I can't tell my husband it's low carb when I fix a meal. He automatically thinks it's yucky.:heh: So, I just say, try this. You'll like it. Kinda like I do with my dog. Except hubby won't spit it out on the floor.

I began exercising more as well. That's remarkable for me. And no day after flare from the RA. I should have done this years ago. I think my trick of cutting down to 100g a day for a few weeks and then to 60 and finally to 20 helped me not get that horrible headache/cold turkey side effects. It was pretty simple. I began just cutting out the wheat stuff and corn. Then I just cut back on fruit and added more meat and spinach for salads. Before I knew it, I was doing it. Feeling great the whole time. :walk:

So, anyone afraid of doing it, ease into it if you want to avoid the system shock. It's simple. And worth it. I'm never hungry, I even skip meals every day or two I'm just filled up from before. I never missed a meal before. NEVER.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

that is encouraging Mary, I am finding it hard to make the 'plunge', thanks, the notes about your RA, which I am assuming is Arthritis, is very ecouraging as I suffer from that. I don't eat a lot wheat, but do eat more fruits than veggies. will check in later and see how you are doing and let you know how i am doing. pam


----------

